# Celexa testimonial



## AstridM (Oct 2, 2002)

I just wanted to post to encourage those of us who have anxiety and depression and are afraid to trigger worse symptoms with anti-depressants to give it a shot. I was terrified of making my IBS worse, of having horrible side effects, etc.What I learned is that depression is worse than any side effect, and that depression and anxiety make IBS much, much more intolerable. I still get sick, and I still have to deal with its impact on my life, but at least now I am coping with that in a healthy way, psychologically. I no longer think, "why me? will I ever be cured? how can i live for the rest of my life like this? this is ruining my life" etc. etc. etc.The negative thoughts have pretty much ceased, and whatever is left over I can deal with easily with cognitive behaviour therapy (self talk).I feel like I have my life back, even though I still have this damn chronic illness. It still sucks that I have IBS, but I'm happy to be living life now instead of sleepwalking through it. I am starting to feel like I can handle just about anything instead of feeling like the stress is going to drown me.My only complaint--after seven years I finally have my sex drive back, and it takes me forever to reach orgasm. Yucky side effect of the meds. Anyone find a way to deal with this??Astrid


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi AstridI'm going to start taking Celexa,and I'm kinda nervous about it.My doctor told me that I won't have any sexual side effects,but maybe I should read up on that.So,It's good to hear that you are happier now.Do you suffer with ibs-d or c? or both?I have ibs-d and I'm starting on a really low dose of 5mg because my doc I've noticed that I'm sensitive to meds.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Celexa does have sexual side effects, less desire and anorgasmia for a lot of people.


----------

